
PuTTY 0.69 has been released - tgragnato
http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/releases/0.69.html
======
MrRadar
Here are the changes from the changelog, looks like it's just bug fixes:

* Security fix: the Windows PuTTY binaries should no longer be vulnerable to hijacking by specially named DLLs in the same directory, even the names we missed when we thought we'd fixed this in 0.68. See vuln-indirect-dll-hijack-2.

* Windows PuTTY should work with MIT Kerberos again, after our DLL hijacking defences broke it.

* Jump lists should now appear again on the PuTTY shortcut in the Windows Start Menu.

* You can now explicitly configure SSH terminal mode settings not to be sent to the server, if your server objects to them.

------
cdubzzz
Anyone else use the Bitvise SSH Client[0]? I have used it in place of PuTTY
for a long time (I don't recall how I found out about it originally) as it
seems much more feature-rich but PuTTY is still dominant on Windows, from what
I have seen.

[0] [https://www.bitvise.com/ssh-client](https://www.bitvise.com/ssh-client)

~~~
otoburb
>> _[...] but PuTTY is still dominant on Windows, from what I have seen._

I think that's because the Bitvise SSH client wasn't freely available until
last year[1], whereas PuTTY has been freely available since the dot-com
days[2]. Absolutely nothing wrong with this, but the 15+ year lead as a freely
available client is probably the main contributing factor for PuTTY's
dominance on Windows. Habits are hard to change sometimes.

[1] [https://www.bitvise.com/ssh-client-version-
history-6](https://www.bitvise.com/ssh-client-version-history-6)

[2]
[http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/changes.ht...](http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/changes.html)

------
combatentropy
About 18 years of development and only at version 0.69, I love it. Almost no
commercial software company would number their software so.

I love open-source software's simple websites, dorky logos, and
straightforward --- even self-deprecating --- self-descriptions. And I'm
someone whose background is in graphic design, communication, etc.

It's just a refreshing contrast to the bloat and bluster of corporate
projects. I would trust most open-source projects' version 0.69 over most
commercial software's version 6.9.

------
zie
BLAH. I was really hoping for SSH CA support. I want that on windows now
already. Yes OpenSSH (with CA support) can run on windows 10 under the linux
subsystem, but it won't yet support X11 forwarding, and PuTTY does. I need X11
support and CA support, and I haven't found anything under windows that does
that.

------
Koshkin
I have never understood why the SSH client that is considered standard on
Windows must be a GUI program. Even though it's Windows, this just rubs me the
wrong way. Somehow, even running xterm using Xming feels more natural. (The
Cygwin ssh is, of course, a command-line executable, as it should.)

~~~
MrRadar
Because cmd.exe sucked until at least Windows 10.

~~~
hlandau
Technically, you mean conhost.exe, not cmd.exe, but yes. cmd.exe is analogous
to /bin/sh, not xterm.

------
haskaalo
I've been using Bash on Ubuntu on Windows for the last 10 months instead of
PuTTY. Pretty satisfied, it make operation on only linux easier.

------
derenrich
In a few years when the windows linux subsystem has more traction I expect
putty will become mainly unnecessary.

~~~
kayman
Agree. But it was a program that is far ahead of its time. Thank you Putty
devs.

------
jijji
I stopped using windows in 1991

------
jijji
Windows is a disease

